# kde 3.5.0 Probleme: Keine Editorkomponente [gelöst]

## franzf

Hi,

Nach langem Überlegen habe ich mich dann doch durchgerungen, das neue Kde anzutesten. Habe den Weg der Split-ebuilds gewählt.

Schnell ein emerge kdebase-startkde und schon gings los.

KMail und Co waren auch bald aufgespielt. Alles OHNE PROBLEME.

Da alles so schön ging, hab ich das alte KDE (wegen Plattenplatz) runtergeschmissen.

Leider wollte Gentoo beim nächsten world-Update kde-3.4.3 wieder draufhauen. Die schuldigen waren mit emerge -pvtDu world schnell gefunden.

Deinstalliert, und kein KDE-3.4.3 wollte mehr installiert werden.

Kate und Kile installiert, alles wunderbar, heile Welt  :Smile:  Beides perfekt

Da Kde so schöne KIOslaves und kfile-plugins anbietet, schnell bisschen nachinstallieren.

Und hier musste irgendein Problem aufgetreten sein. Kwrite, Kile, Kate verabschieden sich.

 *kwrite wrote:*   

> "Es wurde keine KDE-Editorkomponente gefunden.
> 
> Bitte überprüfen Sie Ihre KDE-Installation."

 

DrKonqi meint beim Crash-debuggen:

 *Quote:*   

> Eine korrekte Rückverfolgung ist nicht möglich.
> 
> Wahrscheinlich sind die Dateien Ihres Systems in einer Weise erstellt worden, die eine solche Rückverfolgung (Backtrace) nicht erlaubt. Oder der so genannte "Stack Frame" für das Programm wurde durch den Absturz unbrauchbar gemacht.

 

Eine erfolgreiche Fehlersuche bleibt mir also verwährt :/

Wer kann mir hier helfen? Wie bekomme ich meine Editoren (kedit geht zwar, aber...) wieder zum laufen? Wie bekomme ich die Fehler-Rückverfolgung zum laufen? (Kann so ja auch keinen Bug-Report einschicken)

Für jeden Kommentar bin ich dankbar  :Smile: 

Franz

P.S.: Hier meine installierten KDE-3.5.0-Komponenten:

```

 # equery list | grep -i kde-base

kde-base/kcminit-3.5.0

kde-base/libkcddb-3.5.0

kde-base/kwalletmanager-3.5.0

kde-base/kdebase-pam-6

kde-base/kdebugdialog-3.5.0

kde-base/kgeography-3.5.0

kde-base/kicker-3.5.0

kde-base/knewsticker-3.5.0

kde-base/kdepim-kresources-3.5.0

kde-base/libkcal-3.5.0

kde-base/kate-3.5.0

kde-base/kview-3.5.0

kde-base/kweather-3.5.0

kde-base/korganizer-3.5.0

kde-base/libkmime-3.5.0

kde-base/konqueror-3.5.0-r1

kde-base/kdeprint-3.5.0

kde-base/ksplashml-3.5.0

kde-base/kdm-3.5.0

kde-base/knode-3.5.0

kde-base/kpersonalizer-3.5.0

kde-base/kmail-3.5.0-r3

kde-base/kaddressbook-plugins-3.5.0

kde-base/kdeaddons-docs-konq-plugins-3.5.0

kde-base/kmtrace-3.5.0

kde-base/kdemultimedia-arts-3.5.0

kde-base/certmanager-3.5.0

kde-base/kwin-3.5.0

kde-base/kdemultimedia-kioslaves-3.5.0

kde-base/kode-3.5.0

kde-base/mimelib-3.5.0

kde-base/arts-3.5.0

kde-base/libkonq-3.5.0

kde-base/kdebase-data-3.5.0

kde-base/kreadconfig-3.5.0

kde-base/kdesu-3.5.0

kde-base/libkdenetwork-3.5.0

kde-base/kdenetwork-kfile-plugins-3.5.0

kde-base/khelpcenter-3.5.0

kde-base/kdepim-kioslaves-3.5.0

kde-base/libkdeedu-3.5.0

kde-base/kdebase-startkde-3.5.0

kde-base/kopete-3.5.0

kde-base/kpdf-3.5.0-r1

kde-base/kviewshell-3.5.0

kde-base/kate-plugins-3.5.0

kde-base/kdvi-3.5.0

kde-base/kde-i18n-3.5.0

kde-base/librss-3.5.0

kde-base/kde-env-3-r4

kde-base/ksmserver-3.5.0

kde-base/libkpimexchange-3.5.0

kde-base/kget-3.5.0

kde-base/kcheckpass-3.5.0

kde-base/khotkeys-3.5.0

kde-base/drkonqi-3.5.0

kde-base/ark-3.5.0

kde-base/libkdepim-3.5.0

kde-base/kghostview-3.5.0

kde-base/konq-plugins-3.5.0

kde-base/kdialog-3.5.0

kde-base/kdegraphics-kfile-plugins-3.5.0

kde-base/kalzium-3.5.0

kde-base/libkpgp-3.5.0

kde-base/kdelibs-3.5.0

kde-base/kdemultimedia-kfile-plugins-3.5.0

kde-base/kontact-specialdates-3.5.0

kde-base/kmailcvt-3.5.0

kde-base/konsole-3.5.0

kde-base/dcoprss-3.5.0

kde-base/kcontrol-3.5.0

kde-base/kaddressbook-3.5.0

kde-base/kdeaddons-kfile-plugins-3.5.0

kde-base/kdesktop-3.5.0

kde-base/kedit-3.5.0

kde-base/kdebase-kioslaves-3.5.0

kde-base/kontact-3.5.0

kde-base/libkholidays-3.5.0

kde-base/libkpimidentities-3.5.0

kde-base/libksieve-3.5.0

kde-base/ktnef-3.5.0

```

Last edited by franzf on Sat Dec 10, 2005 4:29 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## franzf

Hab bissl rumgesucht und gefragt:

Für die erweiterte Editorkomponente ist katepart verantwortlich.

Die libkatepart.so existiert bei mir auch in /usr/kde/3.5/lib64

Ich hab spaßeshalber, um zu sehen obs an meinen alten (aus kde-3.4.3 übernommenen) configs liegt, einen neuen und damit config-seitig "jungfräulichen" User angelegt. Ohne Erfolg  :Sad: 

Wenn ich unter google nach der (englischsprachigen) Fehlermeldung suche, kommen entweder Themen, die mit meinem Prob nix zu schaffen haben, oder Programmcode der entsprechenden Projekte :/

Wäre sehr nett, wenn jemand ne Hilfe parat hätte, weil auf eine komplett-neu-Installation (seien es monolithische 3.5.0er oder 3.4.3er) hab ich eigentlich wenig Lust ... Trotz AMD64 3700+ dauert das SEHR LANG, außerdem hab ich mich auf split-ebuilds doch soooo gefreut  :Very Happy: 

Dankbar für jeden Ansatz

Franz

----------

## _hephaistos_

jo, hast du schon mal kate neu gemerged?? wenn das nicht hilft, dann probiers mit kdelibs (libkate gehört da dazu)...

btw: was hast du in kcontrol > kde components > component chooser > embedded text editor...

cheers

----------

## franzf

Hephaistos, danke für deine Unterstützung  :Smile:  *_hephaistos_ wrote:*   

> jo, hast du schon mal kate neu gemerged??

 

hab ich schon  :Sad: 

 *Quote:*   

>  wenn das nicht hilft, dann probiers mit kdelibs (libkate gehört da dazu)...

 

Echt? Da ich keine Lust mehr hatte (und der Tip der einzige war, den ich bekam, auf #kde auf freenode) merge ich grad kdebase-meta. Wenn das nicht hilft, werd ich kdelibs neu mergen...

 *Quote:*   

> btw: was hast du in kcontrol > kde components > component chooser > embedded text editor...

 

Also, da erscheint bei mir bloß die Standard-Erweiterte-Editorkomponente ("Embedded Advanced Text Editor"). Kann also net wirklich wählen ^^

Thx, bis denne

Franz

----------

## franzf

ok, danke, hephaistos...

kdebase-meta hat _NIX_ gebracht...

dein kdelibs-remerge schon  :Wink: 

***  FREU  ***

Dafür hab ich jetz 2 Tage gebraucht .. lol

Naja, jetzt gehts ja  :Smile: 

Danke

Franz

----------

## _hephaistos_

btw: denke, dass kdebase-meta MEHR compileaufwand bedeutet, als kdelibs! schlaumeier   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## franzf

 *_hephaistos_ wrote:*   

> btw: denke, dass kdebase-meta MEHR compileaufwand bedeutet, als kdelibs!

 

War dem nicht so. kdebase-meta hat nur die Pakete nachgeholt, welche mir zu einem vollstäbdigen "monolithischen" kdebase gefehlt haben. 20 Min., nicht mehr.

Am kdelibs-remerge bin ich schon etwas länger gesessen, so 35 Min...

Da dein Post leider erst kam, als ich schon 10 min. an kdebase-meta gemerged hab, wollte ich das auch nicht mehr abbrechen...

Das Schlaumeier hab ich mal überlesen  :Wink: 

Mir scheint es so, dass beim gewaltsamen Entfernen der kde-3.4.3-Pakete etwas schief gelaufen ist (Post: wie werde ich kde-3.4.3 wieder los). Komisch, ist doch geslottet...

Naja, jetzt gehts ja  :Smile: 

----------

